# Gruesome Ejie Update *warning*



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh my god, I feel SO sorry for you.

Please, this isn't your fault. Do not blame yourself. You didn't try to make the horse spook, this was all an accident. 

I really hope she'll be okay, please keep us updated. I know how scary that feeling of maybe loosing a horse is. But, I'm sure it won't happen. Stay strong.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Big, huge hugs! Horses do dumb things for reasons that we can't always predict or prevent. Praying your horse recovers completely, you don't deserve to lose her.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I can understand how you may feel about what you saw and got to del with. I had a simular experience at the track with a young filly. Us on the other hand were not so lucky. She was just starting out with the jog cart when the loud speaker squeeled off spooking her. She took off at a dead run flipping the cart and tearing it apart on one pillar of the barn. Then headed right for the back track. I never in my life seen a horse do what she did next. She ran herself right into the fence ( didnt try to jump it ) and drove the broken fence rail straight into her dropping dead instantly. I will never forget that day EVER. That poor filly. I was gald if she had to go that it was sudden and she didnt suffer. That happened the last year I did harness racing back in 2007.
Im glad your horse is okay and sorry you and him had to go threw that. May he heal soon.

TRR


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that! It's terrible to see your horse in pain and especially with so much blood. Don't blame yourself- crap happens. Sending good thoughts your way for a speedy, uneventful recovery!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Hope she heals quickly. Don't beat yourself up, things happen that are beyond our control.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Sending love and prayers! Remember it's NOT YOUR FAULT


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I pray she makes a full recover

HUGE HUGS FOR YOU!!!!

You are a wonderful horse owner, I assure you!!! It's okay to cry, but do not blame yourself! You got a vet to help her and she's fine now, just needs to focus on healing.

Go hang with your girl and calm yourself down. It's okay!!! 

*hugs*


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Like others have said, don't put the blame on yourself. They could be bubble wrapped and put in padded rooms and would still manage to injure themselves. 

Sending well wishes for a speedy recovery. Big hugs!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this!! Dont blame yourself at all! Keep us updated, and sending healing vibes your way!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You can put horses in a padded stall and they will STILL hurt themselves.

T posts can be dangerous if uncapped. I found a quick and dirty way to cap a post quickly. Go to a tennis court and see if they will save their old tennis balls for you. Take a matt knife and cut an X in the ball. Then push the ball onto the top of the post. This will help pad the top of the post and, since most tennis balls are bright colors, it adds some visibility to the post.

SO sorry you had such a shocking experience! Luckily, you did the right thing to get good and immediate care and it looks like your horse will recover fully. 


Hugs to you!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sure you know it was not your fault, but nonetheless makes you feel rotten it happened. You did a good job getting that situation under control fast. Here's to a speedy recovery for you and your horse!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Great idea Alison.

Op, I'm dealing with two bad cuts here at the moment, nothing like your girl but scary enough, I know how you feel. Like everyone else says you can wrap horses in bubble wrap and they will still find a way to damage themselves.

It looks like the vet did a good job, hope she heals quickly and cleanly for you.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks you guys! Iv been going out atleast every 3 hours to throw her a flake and check everything.
She is doing well this morning, she pretty alert and was talking up a storm when she heard me getting her grain.
We also locked up my appaloosa in the stall next to her to keep her calmer.
Her drain tube now just looks like syrup instead of leaking blood which my vet said is what we are looking for.
She's got her appetitie back today, but she's not really liking the drugs in her grain, so she just nibbles on her grain here and there.
She will support herself on that right leg, but she cant turn with it, if she turns right she picks it up and hops and if she turns left she just drags it 

She is doing much better this morning though, she is even getting sassy again lol


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I am so sorry you and your horse had to go though 
one of the horses where my horse is has a gash like that on his 
rear flank and its looks real sore


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, what a horrible experience for the both of you. Like others said, it is not your fault, things just happen sometimes and there is no way to foresee or prevent it.

Sending wishes for a speedy recovery for your beautiful girl.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry! As everyone else said, don't beat yourself up over this. You actually MORE than deserve Ejie, because you made sure to get the vet out immediately and are taking wonderful care of her. These things happen. Just a month ago our 7 (now 8) colt somehow detatched his entire eye from the socket and had to have it removed- and we still don't know what he did to have that happen. If a horse can find danger, he will.

Sending hugs and prayers to you and Ejie for quick healing and patience for her while she's getting better!

As for taking her medications, you could try flavoring her grain with a drizzle of molasses or some shredded carrot/applesauce. That helped us get Peppin's antibiotics down!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

*Day Two*

Went to the store today and got my medical supplies

She wasnt too thrilled, super sore, but she ended up standing nicely for the wrapping the white pads kind of scared her though.

Entry wound










Exit wound









I managed to find her color in vet wrap lol, so she still be styling









The white pad is pretty snug in there, there is a lot hanging out but it should be fine since she doesnt really move that much I didnt want to block the drain.

This is a funny pic of Fable from this morning at 3am, the flash on my ohone went off. It was too hard to get a good on of Ejie because this window goes right into her stall so she was too close.










<3


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Glad she's looking better!! If you don't mind me asking- what's the purpose of that drain?


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

So the fluid doesn't fill up inside as tissue dies etc I believe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

My boyfriend and I wish you two the best!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thyme said:


> So the fluid doesn't fill up inside as tissue dies etc I believe


That's it. If the fluid has nowhere to drain, it would develop an abscess there because the trapped fluid would just be a breeding ground for bacteria. It's not like a blister, which is a sterile environment until it's punctured/ruptured.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm soooo sorry for this. Sounds like such a horrible thing, but it isn't your fault. She spooked, you never knew that it would happen. Your such a good horse owner to go out and check on her so much and give her hay. Praying that she will make a full recovery. HUGGSSS!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a horrible thing to happen to both of you! Looks like the vet did a fine job-so glad you got him there fast. I pray your sweet mare will be fine & the scars don't make saddle fitting a major operation. Please give us updates on this nice mare-this may delay her training, but she will be worth it-she sure sounds like a real gem. I hope you do cap those t-posts-that is a horrible injury. How did you get her off the fence?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, I sure hope she heals quickly. What a brave little Arab, and so pretty. My thoughts are with you. Just remember it was a freak accident, and they happen sometimes. I'm sure we have all had some sort of experience with them at least once in our lifetime. It's nobody's fault, just a freak thing that happens.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I almost cried for you reading your post. I don't think my brain could conjure up anything close to how you must be feeling. Be brave for your girl, it helps them.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh poor Ejie!!!!!! Oh my word. I feel terrible for her and you! I hope there won't be any lasting damage, physical or psychological. 

I'm glad that she's doing better though! Give her a hug and kiss for Lacey and I?


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are being sent your way! It was NOT your fault!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's the most horrible feeling ever, to have a horse temporarily lose their mind over whatever mishap and then have to watch whatever it is happen and to feel completely and utterly helpless. I'm sorry you had to go through that but I'm glad pretty pony is on the mend. Try not to replay the accident over and over in your head, thinking there was something you could have done or should have done because you can't change it and the bottom line is, you did the best you could do at the time.

Keep up the good work on the care!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, that is just horrifying. There is no way that you could have predicted this or planned for it. It just happened. no need to blame yourself. I bet your mare will recover. She's strong.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG, You poor, poor, poor thing! *hug*

Keep your head up. She looks like a fighter.

I must ask, the T post looks to be still in the ground and it's obvious that it was inserted into, and through her. Did she freak out and get herself loose or did you have to help pull it out?

As I'm sure you know, put some caps on those posts. Some of mine are missing and this just burns it into my brain to get my butt out there tomorrow and cap them before something unfortunate happens.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

How horrible,as awful as it looks she is a very lucky girl. I know the horror of watching them freak,hurt themselves all before your eyes & nothing you do can stop it. I had a foal freak on her lead rope & took off like some big scary snake was after her.She ripped her chest wide open after trying twice to get over the fence:shock:
I'm not too familiar with T-post fencing,as nobody really uses them around here.Count my blessings I guess, as there is enough other things for them to find to hurt themselves on.:-(
Hope your girl heals up well, she is well on her way.Thanks to you,she was lucky you were able to get her such quick medical treatment


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so sorry that you and your sweet girl have had to go through this. As has been said, this is not a situation where there is any blame to be assigned - accidents happen, especially with horses (we have one that is like a walking accident waiting to happen and, yes, have often joked about bubble wrapping her). You are doing EVERYTHING for her to have the best possible chance of a full recovery.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I knew a horse who got nearly the exact same injury in the same place doing the same thing -- impaled himself through the shoulder on a fencepost while trying to jump the fence. In his case, his two field companions were harassing him and he was trying to get away. The fenceposts at this barn were generally capped but one of the horses in this field was a playful, mouthy guy and had taken the cap off and no one had gotten around to fixing it. Anyway, you will be happy to know that this horse made a full recovery and was 100% sound. Hopefully your girl will be too.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Shamoly! How horrifying for you .... I'm certainly glad she didn't do any more damage to herself .. praying for a speeding recovery ..

The stuff of nightmares....

*hug*


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank guys 
we are in day three
She's getting all sassy again and has been really Perky
I got some molasses to try this evening with her drugs.
What happened was she went to jump the fence but her back legs got caught and she fell sideways and back onto the post. Then she scrambled me and my mom ran over but in only about 5 seconds she had jumped forward off of it (the post is bent in the direction) she then got stuck the the fence again she tried to run forward but her back legs kept her back so she reared and flipped back into the pasture before taking off. This is when she ran me over. I'm so surprised she doesn't break her legs.

I appreciate you guys being here I'm not near that many horse people. 
She seems good though she pretty much has gone back to miss ejie 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She's made it through 3 days, and I'm SURE that she will recover. My horse, "Ro Go Bar" (1982-2009, RIP) had a similar injury, becoming impaled on an old wooden fence post, between his front legs, JUST MISSING an artery. My Vet had me use a big syringe that looked like a turkey baster, and I daily injected iodine into the wound to flush it out, and then applied nitrofuricin to cover, using sterile pads. We left the wound uncovered. I wish I had taken pictures bc the wound completely closed up and you couldn't see it after one year. The nursing was to keep it clean in order to heal and to prevent proud flesh from forming and creating a big scar. *I am sure that medicine has improved since then bc it was about 10 years ago that this happened.* (PLEASE, don't anybody post that this isn't the right procedure now, ok!)
Prayers sent for the two of you bc I'VE BEEN THERE!!
and, hugs, of course


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Positive thoughts for a sound recovery.

I have to admit I would of been out of it and never thought to take pictures.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

What kind of drugs are you trying to get down? Some of them are water soluble (however you spell that) and you can put them in a large syringe and shoot them in their mouth like a dewormer...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, the drain is VERY important. Wounds like that must heal from the inside to outside. If the outside heals first, it will plug up any drainage of the healing fluids which carry infection and dying tissues away from the healing area and will cause all kind of trouble.

It looks like you will get great healing with little to show for it all. Thank goodness she is grey. Any white scar hair will be invisible.

Most people don't know how dangerous uncapped T-posts can be. This is a good learning experience to many people on this forum. Let people learn from other's experiences so that they don't have to wait until THEY are the victims.

You seem to think you are a bad owner for something like this to happen? ABSOLUTELY NOT!! What defines a good or bad owner is how they behave when sh!t happens. A good owner (you) will immediately get a vet and do everything necessary to help your horse. A bad owner will sit back and wait to see what happens. Then, when things go badly they post on here to try to get free vet advice and justify why they didn't get their horse help.

To me, you are an example to us ALL of us what a good horsekeeper is.


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

If your horse only knew how lucky she is...


(To have such a caring and compassionate owner)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness :ODid it go ALL the way through the bottom and come out the top?!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Wow! I am glad she seems to be on the road to recovery and that she has you to look after her.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you guys again 
She really likes the molasis and has finished all her drugs and she is visibly feeling better.
The wounds look the same so far, no swelling and only discharg out the tube.
He said to except tissue death so we will see.
He is coming back out saturday.

I have a really nice neighbor who runs a horse rescue that is going to check on her every hour friday while I am at school 

We took her out of her stall, and even though she didnt want to use that leg she was interested in being out and social.

<3


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I am so glad that she is on the road to recovery. That would scare anybody to watch. You should also be grateful that you were right there when it happened. So many horses get themselves seriously injured when no one is around. All of our horses injured themselves that way, leaving us to guess what it was that set them off or what they got into. We can only guess that a gelding was chased or slide into the fence (he would pester his pasturemate that was lower on the totem pole but only took so much before snapping back hard). He spent a good deal of time recovering at the vet from being tangled in straight wire (no skin breaks but a lot of damage under the skin). Another bad injury we missed was a filly (maybe 2 years old) that for reasons unknown had rammed down a metal gate and had torn open her left shoulder. The cut was long but not deep, but she had managed to detach a large amount of skin from her muscles. So the vet pulled on the skin and it had the effect of an eye lid being pulled from the eye. Her skin had to be sewn to her muscle (detached about 6 inches above the cut at the height of the arch), drain tube placed, and skin stitched close. Fortunately for her, she healed beautifully and didn't get a scar from it (which would have really stood out since it was more than 12" in length and she was a black bay). I did get mild entertainment from holding her up while she was sedated. One of us had to support her head while the other stabilized her butt, which also included uncrossing her hind legs. She kept lifting a hind leg and crossing it onto the other so she looked like Bambi, which made her even more unstable with one leg stuck on the other. And she would do it again right after manually uncrossing her legs. Really wish we had taken some pictures, but we never left the barn from the time we saw that she was injured with blood all over to after the vet left. Also happened long before digital cameras existed and you needed to have film in your camera 

Hope she makes a speedy recovery and look forward to seeing more pictures of your beautiful girl


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad your girl is improving, and I hope she has a speedy recovery. It always amazes me the horrific injuries that a horse can recover from. I recall, not too long ago, the story of an endurance horse that was impaled by a tree branch. It was touch and go for a while, but he was back competing in only a few months!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

*Day Five*

Thanks again everyone, my friend came out yesterday to help me wrap it back up.
She was/is trying to be really active now, usually I would open her stall and then have to stand there and wait for her to ease her way out but yesterday I had to hold her back.

She was very interested in everything and wanted to explore.

Her entry wound has swellen alittle and is leaking but the vet said to expect this has tissue dies. . . .

no pics yet.

I'm a picture fiend lol, 
I had been run over by her after she got loose and I had hit my head really hard so I was reall woozy, I was fine holding her (sitting in a chair) until the vet got there because she wasnt interested in going anywhere either. But as soon as the vet showed up and wanted to look at it I had to hand her off to my mom's boyfriend. My mom had already called my aunt, so at this time i was getting texts from everyone so I started to take pictures of the incident/process.

I took/take these pictures with my phone, its my first smart phone (a sprint EVO) and Im surprised at what great pictures it can take.

<3


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Whew... 

I'm glad that it wasn't any worse and I am very happy to read that she is doing well. Keep up the work. No one can predict when a horse will have "that moment" and no one can keep them safe when it happens. You are doing a good job taking care of her.
Its another lesson reguarding T posts for us all. I do not even trust caps after some of the "horse ran threw the wire, the wire pulled the cap off" stories. We've been slowly clearing the entire farm of T posts. 

Good luck!!


----------

